# Removing a lens without turning camera off



## krice300 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have read in the nikon manual that removing a lens without turning the camera off is no-no. I have been good so far but tonight I took off a lens and put a new one on without turning the camera off. Nothing seemed to happen but is there anything that may not be noticed right away that can damage any components?

Thanks


----------



## KmH (Apr 15, 2013)

The electronics in the lens get their power from the camera battery. Removing the lens with the power on might cause a capacitor discharge power spike and fry some electronics.
Static build up on you, and if you are or aren't grounded can cause a problem. That little spark of static can be 50,000 volts or more, which is hard on electronics designed for 5 volts.

Might. Most times you won't have a problem, but it only takes once.
There are to many variables - temperature, humidity, how dirty (and what kind of dirt) the camera to lens contacts are, and more.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 15, 2013)

I've made that mistake many times, probably 20 I'd guess, with no problems so far.  I just always forget to power the camera off when I'm in a rush to switch lenses, but I've gotten better.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 15, 2013)

I've made that mistake hundreds of times. So far, so good. I TRY to turn off the camera, and I've become pretty good at it the last few years, but the first seven or eight years, I was terrible about forgetting to turn off the camera. I think the concerns about it are overblown, but that's just my opinion. No data, just hundreds of screw-ups and no fried electronics...


----------



## DCerezo (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmmm I had no clue that this was even an issue. I never turn off the camera to swap lenses and out of the 4 SLRs I've owned... Not one issue. I'm going to have to agree with Derrel on this one.


----------



## krice300 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'll still try to turn off the camera but at least I won't be as worried if I forget


----------



## Patrice (Apr 15, 2013)

Might or might not matter. Easy enough to get into the habit of turning the camera off. In 8 years of using digital slr's I've never not turned the camera off. I also turn off any mounted flash before removing it from the camera.

In that time I've also never had a lens or camera failure.


----------



## DorkSterr (Apr 15, 2013)

Same here I've done it countless of times and not an issue. I even pull out the battery to charge it without turning it off.  I could probably love with my camera glued to the ON position.


----------



## jrizal (Apr 15, 2013)

KmH said:


> Might. Most times you won't have a problem, but it only takes once.



You won't want the one time big time scenario to happen do you? How many times have you crossed the street or driven the freeway and nothing happened. It only takes one time. It's good to know that if you forget to turn it off, nothing happens most of the time. But how hard is it to really turn off your camera?


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 15, 2013)

I did it one time and boom! Cost me a $371.00 repair bill 














































just kidding, everyone makes the mistake at least once!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 16, 2013)

I forgot a couple of times my self but I  forgot more often to shut it off when putting it away back in my camera bag and essentially its in standby mode for a day or two maybe longer. Opps where is the charger.Just kidding ,the battery drain is almost non existent unless shutter button gets pushed some how.


----------



## SCraig (Apr 16, 2013)

It is always a good idea to turn the camera off before removing the lens, if for no other reason than when you remove the lens you are changing polarity and shorting out the CPU contacts on the lens.  The lens gets power from the array of contacts on the edge of the lens mount.  When you turn the lens the pins are changing polarity and signal to values they weren't designed to handle.  It may or may not cause a problem, but if it does it is going to be an expensive problem, one that there is no reason to risk.

Like most I've done it many, many times with no problem.  I do try and remember not to do so since there is the possibility of ruining a lens but it's an easy thing to forget to do.


----------



## BrandonLaw (Apr 16, 2013)

I just did this the other day and didn't even think twice! It's good to know that it won't usually happen but I am definitely going to get in the habit of shutting it off before a lens swap!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 16, 2013)

I'll admit that even though I know to do this, I still accidently do so.  How many times is known only to my Creator.


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep never an issue for me. Hundreds of times across half-a-dozen bodies with zero issues. In fact I never turn off the cameras period. Even when there in the camera bag. Now in 5 years zero problems tho have had happen about twice leaving on in bag drained down the battery. And that's with bag in daily use & motion 5-7 days a week.

Have also cut off those tags on mattresses Warning of Consequences with zilch happening! :er:
.


----------



## JonathanGallagher (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep same half the time change a lens without turning the camera off! 
Also changed the battery in a rush with the power still set to on!
Many many times over

Jonathan


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 19, 2013)

You really don't want to do it. When you turn the camera on, it creats a super tight space-like vacuum. The dramatic force of removing a lens can rip wholes in the sheer universe space/time structure. You're aware of the Large Hadron Colider, correct? Reproducing black holes and dark matter? Yeah, they're basically removing multiple lenss from multiple cameras at the same time in a controlled environment. Scary stuff.


----------

